# First Fattie



## cflbob (Jan 24, 2016)

Did my first fattie today.  To think I've wasted all these years of my life not having one until today!  <shudder> 

This was all experimental, starting with the fact that I had a two pound roll of Jimmie Dean sausage. 













Fattie-1.JPG



__ cflbob
__ Jan 24, 2016






It was too much sausage to use the ZipLoc bag trick, so I figured I'd use the whole baking sheet.  Cooking parchment on the bottom with wax paper on top.  That's my wife's hands using a drinking glass as a rolling pin.













Fattie-2.JPG



__ cflbob
__ Jan 24, 2016






Then I put down slices of provolone and salami.  It's not Genoa salami, but we got a bulk pack at BJs when we got the 2 lbs of sausage.  I think it was a Spanish sausage.













Fattie-3.JPG



__ cflbob
__ Jan 24, 2016






I don't have a picture, but I also put in a can of mushrooms, and sprinkled granulated garlic, and Italian red pepper.  From there it was on to the bacon weave.  Only problem was that being a two pound roll of sausage, it was a little wide and some sausage didn't get bacon over it.  No worries - we just wrapped some extra slices around the ends, holding one in place with skewers. 













Fattie-4.JPG



__ cflbob
__ Jan 24, 2016






Popped it into the smoker at about 12:30, and the IT hit 165 just over 4 hours later.













Fattie-6.JPG



__ cflbob
__ Jan 24, 2016






Those white nubs are where the molten provolone came out of the meat thermometer holes!  Into the broiler for a couple of minutes and dinner time! 













Fattie-Done.JPG



__ cflbob
__ Jan 24, 2016






Since it was our first, we didn't do anything fancy.  It was fantastic, though, and we both enjoyed it completely.  Seems like a basic approach that could use just about anything in that filling.  On to reading recipes. 

Bob


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 25, 2016)

Bob, nice looking fatty,they are addicting!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2016)

Great job for your first time!

We like to slice them & put them on slider buns.

Al


----------



## b-one (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks great ,like you said the possibilities are endless!:drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2016)

In all my 68 yrs. I have never made one and I admire the way they look,I can only imagine the taste.Its on the list.Points

Richie


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 25, 2016)

Gee whatever you do don't tell your kids your smoking a big old fatty.:biggrin:
That looks like it turned out great!!


----------



## cflbob (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone. 

It makes great leftovers, too!  Just reheated it in the oven and served with some greens.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 26, 2016)

:points:
Fatties quickly became one of our favorite things to put on the smoker.


----------



## tjmitche (Jan 26, 2016)

Awesome first run.  We also did our first fattie this weekend.  I'll be posting that smoke later on.  

I know what you mean about the 2 lbs being to much for the ziploc.  We used it not realizing how thick that would make the sausage roll.

My main takeaway from our first try was that the sausage was too thick and the filling too sparse.  But mostly that's just an excuse to do the next one. :)

Tj


----------



## frosty (Jan 26, 2016)

Now THAT is a perfect example.  Well done!


----------



## cflbob (Jan 26, 2016)

tjmitche said:


> Awesome first run.  We also did our first fattie this weekend.  I'll be posting that smoke later on.
> 
> I know what you mean about the 2 lbs being to much for the ziploc.  We used it not realizing how thick that would make the sausage roll.
> 
> ...


Likewise, I bought the 2 pound pack without realizing it was too big.  It wasn't until I re-read the sticky by Stickywolf636 that I saw it was a 1 pound roll. 

In the end, as Mae West said, "too much of a good thing is wonderful" and a 2 pound fatty is a good mistake to make!


----------



## tjmitche (Jan 27, 2016)

I was following Jeff's tutorial and read the 2 lbs in the ingredients.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/january-2010-bacon-wrapped-stuffed-sausage-fatty

What I failed to note was his comment above the ingredients that read:* list of supplies for two fatties:*

... ahhh.

We had lot of meat, inside of meat, inside of meat on that one!


----------



## wurm slinger (Jan 28, 2016)

Thats a nice tight weave and the cheese ooozing out makes it look more tasty. Did my first fattie yesterday and wish I would have put more cheese in it, will have to do another one this weekend
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Good job on your first fattie.


----------

